# Todbringende Blähungen!



## Muli (15 Feb. 2006)

blähungen zum falschen zeitpunkt!


----------



## keks (11 Dez. 2006)

wie doof
aber trotzzdem kuhl


----------



## inde1052 (7 Jan. 2007)

etwas makaber vielleicht aber trotzdem sehr witzig


----------



## Humbug (10 Jan. 2007)

wie geil ist das denn?^^


----------

